# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Sunset Resort  Pool use

## Debrahmw

Sweetness...I thought I better stop hijacking that other thread!!  Yes, I did see people come for lunch at Sunset and swim. You will likely be the only person there...I might say however...which could be a good thing...depending what you think about it. Just so you know from Jake's to Sunset probably takes 5 minutes - another 15 minutes walk past Sunset will take you to MarBlu. I don't think MarBlu will be open unless you have a reservation and that would be for dinner. It is easy to walk from Jakes to Sunset and also to Jack Sprats which you can get to through Jake's and also out on the road - probably another 4-5 minutes walk.  I hope you enjoy your ride down to Treasure Beach because we found it wonderful. Our driver, Nelson, who works alot through the Westender loves that drive and he pointed out all kinds of stuff to us on the drive. Janet at Sunset drove us back to MoBay and we went through the hills that way and it was also a great drive.  Any other question fire away, but remember I have only been once!!! I know there are others who know alot more!

----------


## Sweetness

Thank you for the info (boardie Matt is friends w/the owners of Sunset and I really want to go meet them and check it out for future).  
Staying in Jack Sprat cottage which is very close to Jack Sprat's and away from all the other rooms/cottages so it should be nice and quiet.  I will call Marblue for dinner reservation.  Can't wait to explore but gonna stay close this trip cuz I don't have much time there.  SO EXCITED to finally make it to TBeach.  Any and all info you want to share is welcome.  Bless

----------


## Rumghoul

Have a wonderful time Sweetness - you are gonna love TB!

----------

